# 2011 Frankfurt IAA: Show Photo Gallery Added



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just added a gallery of photos from the Frankfurt IAA to our master event gallery that also includes all of the PR shots of each of Audi's many, many introductions. Worth noting, we've added shots from the Audi press conference, Audi stand, the Audi structure, Lamborghini stand, other Volkswagen Group brands, the Audi Urban Future Summit, the Volkswagen Group Driving Diversity Preview Night and more.

With so many introductions, this means real life photos of no less than the new Audi A2 Concept, A5, A5 DTM Racecar, R8 e-tron (latest version), RS 5, S5, S6, S7, S8, urban concept, urban concept Spyder, Lamborghini Gallardo LP 570-4 Super Trofeo Stradale and more.










Alas, we're watching this one from the sidelines since heavy flooding in the Vortex Media Group East Coast office where Fourtitude is based required we cancel our trip to Frankfurt and the A5/S5 launch in Spain. Our colleagues from VWvortex.com and KilometerMag.com thankfully have covered the event for us. Our colleagues remain at the show again stoday so expect more photos to come within the next 24 hours.

Check out our Frankfurt IAA photo gallery after the jump.

* 2011 FRANKFURT IAA PHOTO GALLERY *


----------



## VTAvantissimo (May 29, 2009)

Let's see some more pics of the S8! Detail shots and interior. How do the new S8 wheels look in person? Also, where is the RS5?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

VTAvantissimo;bt1301 said:


> Let's see some more pics of the S8! Detail shots and interior. How do the new S8 wheels look in person? Also, where is the RS5?


We had a bit of a crisis that kept me from attending Frankfurt for Fourtitude this year. I am reliant upon my colleagues from VWvortex and KilometerMag.com who've kindly covered it for me at the last minute. In addition, we've also been able to pick up more photos via the Audi Photo Team and a few other sources. Unfortunately the second day of press days is over, so while I will get a few more shots from today, it is too late to send over any requests. Sorry, next show we'll be certain to have more thorough shots as is usually typical of our coverage.


----------

